# Pictures



## Guarceñosis (Sep 4, 2016)

Why is so difficult to post a picture? :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2016)

Use a second party host like photobucket, Imgr, or flickr, and link the photos here. That way it doesn't use up our bandwidth


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 5, 2016)

I use this for free - https://postimage.org/


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 5, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> I use this for free - https://postimage.org/



Works well Imo :clap: Jean


----------



## Guarceñosis (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks for your help, I am new on this. :drool:


----------

